# Akios 656mm3



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

For Sale. Akios 656mm3 used 6-8 times on the field, never seen the water, comes with stainless Steel bearings and a set of Akios ceramic bearings. Black with green spool and handle. $280.00 shipped in USA.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

View attachment 50905
comes with original box, bearings , reel cover and owners manual.


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

The best reel made period. I’d buy it if I didn’t already have 3 Of them. Some think it’s just a tournament reel. I fish with all of mine.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

I have 2 other Akios 656 SCM, and a 555mm3, fish with the 656 SCm and use the 555mm3 for the field.


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

Price drop to $250. shipped.


----------



## NJbruce (Mar 30, 2018)

im dense, its this the tourno? If so im interested, very. What rod did you use with it?


----------



## captcruz (Oct 2, 2017)

yes its the Tourno. I used it a half dozen times withe Zziplex M4 and the T 700.


----------

